# Pork Necks - to big? and Grinders?



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jax seems to have trouble with spareribs so I have what we have left cut up into short pieces. We just bought half a hog and got the neck bones. * If she has trouble with spare ribs will she have trouble with neck bones? *They just seemed awfully big. *Or are they softer bones that she will digest easier?*

Also, I have some oxtails and left over ribs that didn't get cut up that I would like to grind. Plus I want to start making Cracker's food and get him off Science Diet ID. * What is a good grinder that will grind bones? * Primarily chicken and hopefully rabbit if I can find some at a decent price.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I know some people use pork necks. I don't anymore because Doerak broke a tooth on one. To be fair, the tooth was already compromised with a huge chip. The pork neck was the final straw.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Lamb and pork necks are softer than beef necks.

Unless you want to buy a commercial grinder ($$$$$) you will be limited to chicken and other small game fowl, fish and rabbit in these grinders:

http://www.onestopjerkyshop.com/tasin-ts108-electric-meat-grinder-p-47.html

If you shop around you might be able to get it cheaper but you want to be SURE you get the Tasin TS-108. There are other models on the market that look almost identical but do NOT handle bones.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

But if the spareribs are to much for her, will the pork necks be? Or are ribs much denser? She seems to do fine with the ribs that are smaller but the larger diameter ones she doesn't chew up well enough.

No...I don't want to spend $500-$ 1800 on a grinder.  I'll look for the one you suggested so I can get Cracker switched over. Thanks!!!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Alot will depend on the dog. Sasha handles pork neck bones without a problem. Mauser (who is bugger) takes much longer to eat them. Then again, he is a _dainty_ eater!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

hmmm...I guess I'll give it a try. I wish they hadn't cut them up like they had. 

I did finally find turkey necks online for a decent price. Not a single place around here can get them in bulk from their supplier. I'm going to see if the place I get the chicken backs from will order in the turkey necks from where I found them. There are other ppl that feed raw around here so they might be able to order more than one box at a time.


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

I feed pork necks, but I cut them lengthwise to make them a bit easier to chew. They haven't had any problems with them.

This is the grinder I have: http://sambaere.com/ts110.html 

Here is a YouTube video of it grinding bones: TS-110


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I have a Waring Pro MG100 that I picked up at Big Lots last year for about $30 or $35. It handled Duck necks with no issues. Chicken necks would be pretty easy I think. It MIGHT do Turkey hen necks but I doubt it would be able to handle a Tom neck.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Risa, my 40-lb Mutt, can handle both pork ribs and necks. Necks are a bit tougher as some of the bones she has trouble breaking down to consume. So I usually had to take those away. I no longer feed pork neck (that's one of the reasons) but still feed the ribs with no issues.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I bought a commercial grinder (Weston #22 Stainless Steel Pro-Series Electric Meat Grinder ). Yep, as Lauri said, it wasn't cheap. But I figured that compared to one emergency room visit, it's worth it. (And this thing will last forever). It's amazing what I can grind in it.









My kids eat turkey and chicken necks by themselves. Anything bigger goes in the grinder.


----------

